# Frage zum PC Kauf



## DeViLsCuT (19. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach guter Beratung da ich mir in kürze einen "Gamer PC" anschaffen möchte, mich jedoch nur geringfügig auskenne was gut und was schlecht ist. Da ich mich ungern über den Tisch ziehen lassen möchte wollte ich nun hier im Forum mal nach Rat fragen.

Ich habe mir auf der Seite "www.One.de" 2 Geräte angeschaut ich wollte mal fragen was ihr davon haltet kann ich damit auch in zukunft noch Spiele in guter Auflösung und Ruckelfrei spielen und gehen die heutigen Games wie Battlefield 4, DayZ usw auf höchster auflösung ohne nervige Ruckler und FPS drops.

Hier mal meine 2 Favoriten:

</title> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"> <title>One Computer AMD FX-8320, 8x 3.5 Ghz, 8192MB DDR3, 1000GB,

</title> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1"> <title>One Computer Core i5-4670K, 4x3.4Ghz, 8192MB DDR3, 1000GB, 22x

was haltet ihr davon? Habt ihr vielleicht noch einen besseren Vorschlag könnt ihr mir geräte empfehlen?
Ich würde mich wirklich sehr über eine kleine Beratung und eventuelle Vorschläge für einen Kauf Freuen.

Mein Budget liegt bei Etwar 800-900 € !

Ich würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen und wünsche bis dahin noch einen schönen Tag/ Abend

Mit freundlichem Gruß

DeViL


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2013)

Optimal wäre die CPU aus dem zweiten PC und die Grafikkarte aus dem ersten  die GRafikkarte aus dem ersten ist zwar aktuell noch stark genug, aber bei 900€ Budget würd ich eine AMD R9 280X (wie eben im zweiten PC) oder Nvidia GTX 770 nehmen. Und bei der CPU ist der Intel aus dem zweiten PC schneller UND stromsparender.

Du kannst ja die PCs auch nachkonfigurieren: nimm am besten den zweiten PC als Grundlage, dann erst mal das Netzteil mit 530W auswählen (+10€), dann bei der Grafikkarte eine R9 280X nehmen (+65€) und als CPU dafür einen i5-4570 (-25€), denn der i5-4670k nutzt Dir nur was, wenn man übertakten will, aber da in dem PC kein passendes Mainboard drin ist, kannst Du auch den i5-4570 nehmen. In der Summe kommst Du dann auf 798.98€.

Windows ist da aber nicht dabei, das weißt Du? Falls Dir das klar ist, könntest Du natürlich noch "Klenigkeiten" verbessern. zB das Mainboard in dem one-PC ist halt eines der billigeren, und beim RAM ist EIN Riegel mit 8GB drin, besser wären 2x4GB, was bei one aber wohl nicht geht. Aber Du könntest auch statt der R9 280X eine Nvidia GTX 770 wählen, da sind derzeit auch 3 Games dabei, und die kostet nur weitere 10€ Aufpreis. Aber da mal nachfragen, ob die Games auch bei einem umkonfigurieren dabei sind. Wenn die GTX 770 schon im PC eh dabei ist, wären die Games mit dabei wie man hier http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=8828&topList=true sieht. Und diese Games-Aktion gilt an sich allgemein für alls GTX 770 (und auch bessere) Nvidia-Grafikkarten, sofern der jeweilige Shop bei der Aktion mitmacht.

Am Ende bleibt auch vlt. noch genug über, damit Du eine 120GB-SSD einbauen und dadrauf Windows installieren kannst (ne SSD ist ne Art Festplatte, nur mit Speicherchips wie bei nem USB-Stick anstelle von Scheiben und daher viel schneller). 


Für den Preis wäre der PC dann okay, auch wegen der Garantie. Wenn Du aber die Teile selber einzeln holst oder auch bei einem Shop kaufst, der aus gekauften Teilen nach Deinem Wunsch zusammensetzt, kommst Du evlt. etwas günstiger weg und hast auch Bauteile, die DU 100%ig willst. Siehe hier Fünf Gamer-PCs von 500 bis 1.100 Euro: Wer braucht da noch PS4 oder Xbox One? der PC für 700€ ist dann an sich von der Leistung her wie der, den ich oben "umkonfiguriert" hab, nur dass Du als Grafikkarte dann noch die R9 280X nehmen würdest statt wie im Artikel in der Tabelle eine R9 270X. Dann kommst Du mit aktuellen Preisen auf ca 780€ inkl. Zusammenbau einem einem Shop wie hardwareversand.de 

Aber viel spart man da in der Tat nicht, der one-PC in meiner leichten Abänderung ist da schon ganz ordentlich bei Preis-Leistung. *edit*  Aber wie auch grad JugurthWaldfruechte schrieb: mit dem 850€-PC aus dem Special wäre die CPU nochmal besser UND eine R9 280X oder GTX 770 drin...


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (20. Dezember 2013)

Also du kannst mit beiden sicherlich sehr gut spielen. Bei PCs in deinem Budgetbereich setzt man schonmal auf Intel, die sind grade in Games um einiges Leistungsfähiger.

Der AMD des ersten Pcs ist zwar auch gut, kommt sogar fast an den i5 4670K ran, verbraucht dabei aber viel mehr Strom und ist doch eben etwas schlechter. Schaust du hier:AnandTech Portal | The Vishera Review: AMD FX-8350, FX-8320, FX-6300 and FX-4300 Tested  Dafür ist hier die Grafikkarte gute 30% besser, als beim anderen PC.

Der Intel PC hat den i5 4670 *K* verbaut. Der ist zum übertakten. Willst du das? Ansonsten kann man auch für 40€ weniger den i5 4570 non K nehmen, der hat dann die gleiche Leistung. Und selbst wenn du übertakten willst, braucht man ein Mainboard mit Z87 Chipsatz, das in dem PC ist aber B85, ein typisches Budget Board, damit kann man nur sehr sehr beschränkt übertakten. Und die GTX 760 ist für den Preis etwas zu schwach.

Schau mal hier:
Fünf Gamer-PCs von 500 bis 1.100 Euro: Wer braucht da noch PS4 oder Xbox One? - 6 Gamer-PC als Konsolenalternative: Mittelklasse und Oberklasse für 700 und 850 Euro

Der PC für 850 Euro wäre eigentlich perfekt für dich.

Der Xeon Prozessor ist im Prinzip sogar ein i7 mit 4 Kernen und Hyperthreading, also weiteren 4 simulierten Kernen, quasi ein Achtkerner. Und er kostet nur 210€. Er hat nur keine integrierte Graikeinheit, was du aber eh nicht brauchst, weil du ja eine Grafikarte extra hast und übertakten kann man diesen auch nicht, Wenn du 30€ sparen willst, nimm ruhig den i5 4570, der ist in spielen aktuell genauso gut. Nur ist der Xeon evtl. zukunftssicherer, wenn Spiele anfangen, von mehr als 4 Kernen zu profitieren.

Mainboard und Ram sind absolut auf dem Stand der Zeit, 8GB reichen dicke. Die Grafikkarte ist entweder eine R9 280X von AMD oder eine GTX 770 von Nvidia, je nach Anbieter gibt es zu der AMD Battlefield 4 dazu, bei der 770 AC BF, und zwei weitere Spiele von denen du dir 2 aussuchen kannst. Eins ist glaube ich Batman, das andere fällt mir grade nicht ein.

Das sind alles hochwertige Komponenten. 

Bestellen kannst du das bei Hardwareversand.de, Mindfactory.de oder einem anderen Shop deines Vertrauens, HWV baut für 20€ das ganze zusammen, falls du das nicht selber machen willst.

Von deinen Beiden würde ich wenn überhaupt den AMD Rechner nehmen, allerdings auch nur, weil im anderen PC die Grafikkarte keine gute Wahl ist. Der Intelrechner wäre _deshalb_ schon ein Fehlkauf. Der AMD wäre zwar ok, aber auch nicht so dolle und ich würde mich mit einem Intelsystem besser für die Zukunft gerüstet fühlen, weil die Prozessorgeneration noch recht neu ist und viel Aufrüstungspotential bietet. AMD, naja. Nach dem 8320 kommt nicht mehr viel nach oben, und wenn AMD neue Prozessoren rausbringt kommen die für einen neuen Sockel, sodass man auch das Mainboard wechseln müsste...

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter


----------



## DeViLsCuT (20. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen,

erstamll möchte ich mich bei euch für die 2 sehr ausführlichen Antworten bedanken. Ich bin froh das ihr mich hier so ausführlich beraten habt ich denke ich werde mal auf Hardwareversandt.de vorbei schaun, und mal sehn ob ich den PC so wie von JoghurtWaldfrüchte vorgeschlagen zusammengestellt bekomme  danke an euch 2 erstmal ihr habt mir SEHR weitergeholfen!!!

Edit* Das Pc zusammenstellen gestalltet sich für mich doch schwieriger als Gedacht da ich leider mit den Vorgegebenen Komponenten nicht auf 800€ komme sondern auf über 900, entweder ich mache was falsch ( davon gehe ich aus ) oder es wurde vielleicht falsch angegeben.


MfG

DeViL


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (20. Dezember 2013)

Genre genre  wie gesagt, der im Link passt perfekt zu dir 
Aber auch mit herbboys Veränderungen wäre einer von der Seite ok


----------



## Shorty484 (20. Dezember 2013)

> Edit* Das Pc zusammenstellen gestalltet sich für mich doch schwieriger  als Gedacht da ich leider mit den Vorgegebenen Komponenten nicht auf  800€ komme sondern auf über 900, entweder ich mache was falsch ( davon  gehe ich aus ) oder es wurde vielleicht falsch angegeben.



Alsi ich komme so ziemlich auf den gleichen Preis wie im Special:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2013)

Es kann gut sein, dass jetzt direkt vor Weihnachten manches nen Tick teurer ist, und das summiert sich dann. Aber an sich sollte es trotzdem eher bei 850 als bei 900€ rauskommen


----------



## Shorty484 (20. Dezember 2013)

Meine Preise sind von ja von heute, sollte also passen


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2013)

vlt. hat er beim RAM ja DDR3-1600 nur deutlich teurer gefunden oder so


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (20. Dezember 2013)

Hast du vll ein stärkeres Netzteil genommen? Die unterscheiden sich im Preis recht stark. Teilweise werden die schwächeren, also um 500w nicht angezeigt, wenn man eine starke Karte auswählt...


----------



## DeViLsCuT (20. Dezember 2013)

Also danke nochnal für eure Antworten und das mit dem Preis hat daran gelegen das ich ein Besseres Netzteil als angegeben ausgewählt hatte .. Danke auch an Shorty für die zusammenstellung der richtigen Komponenten ich denke ich werde ihn genau so bestellen.

MfG DeViL

PS: DANKE DANKE DANKE !!!!


----------



## Herbboy (20. Dezember 2013)

Als Grafikkarte kannst Du auch eine Nvidia GTX 770 nehmen, die kostet derzeit normalerweise nicht viel mehr, da sind aber dann 3 Games dabei (Batman Arkham Origins, Assassins Creed 4 und SPLinter Cell Blacklist), zudem sind die idR derzeit eher auf Lager als die R9 280X.

 zB hier Gainward GeForce GTX 770, 2GB DDR5 oder eine inkl. Maus Bundle bestehend aus Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 WF 3X OC, 2GB DDR5 und Gigabyte M8000X Gaming-Maus  und wegen der Games müsste man dann erhalt des PCs sich an den Shop wenden, da müsstest Du dann die Codes zum Download bekommen.

 Und wenn die Lieferzeit nicht so wichtig ist: es gibt auch eine R9 280X, bei der wiederum Battlefield 4 dabei wäre Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X Rev 2.0 Battlefield 4 Edition, 3GB DDR5, PCI- Express


----------



## DeViLsCuT (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe noch das hier gamer pc game komplett Set mit monitor TFT Computer Rechner AMD FX 8120 8GB RAM | eBay

Was haltet ihr davon?

MfG
http://www.ebay.de/itm/261040123212?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## Herbboy (22. Dezember 2013)

Den PC als "Gamer"-PC zu bezeichnen wäre so, als würde man nen Fiat Punto als "Rennwagen" bezeichnen ^^


Der Preis ist wegen des inbegriffenen Monitors, Windows, Tastatur & co zwar angemessen, die CPU wäre auch okay, aber die Grafikkarte ist ein absoluter Witz, wenn es um das Thema "Spiele" geht. Und das Netzteil wird sicher auch kein besonders gutes sein, d.h. falls man da dann nur die Grafikkarte ändern möchte, um aus dem PC nen Spiele-PC zu machen, wäre wohl zusätzlich noch ein neues Netzteil nötig. Und eine Karte, wie ich sie oben in der Änderung vorschlug, würde ca 250€, d.h. +300€ drauflegen: dann wäre der ebay-PC ein ordentlicher Spiele-PC.


Da, was shorty zusammengestellt hatte, ist so ziemlich optimal für den Preis. Wenn da jetzt ein Fertig-PC auch nur 100€ weniger kostet, dann ist der auch garantiert bereits merkbar schwächer. Erst Recht einer, der 250€ günstiger ist UND noch Windows und nen Monitor dabei hat...

Der PC-Vorschlag von Shorty: da würde ich allerhöchstens statt der R9 280X vlt eine R9 270X nehmen, ca 100€ Ersparnis, und als CPU nen core i5-4570, nochmal 30-40€ Ersparnis - das wäre dann immer noch ein recht guter Spiele-PC. Aber alles drunter: vergiss es, da musst Du dann viel zu früh ernut nachrüsten....


----------



## DeViLsCuT (8. Januar 2014)

Hallo, ich bins nochmal Ich habe mir den PC jetzt nach der Vorlage von Shorty soweit zusammengestellt. Meine Frage ist jetzt aber kommt wenn ich das so bestelle der fertig zusammengebaute PC oder die Teile einzeln? Ich habe nämlich keinerlei Ahnung vom PC zusammenbasteln.. Könnte mir vielleicht jemand sagen was ich machen muss das mir der PC direkt von denen zusammengebastelt wird und was mich das extra kostet.

MfG

DeViL


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (8. Januar 2014)

Entweder nach einem Produkt suchen, dass pc zusammenbauen oder so heißt und in den Warenkorb legen oder den PC im Konfigurator zusammenstellen und bei service zusammenbauen hinzufügen. Kostet Ca 20 Euro


----------



## DeViLsCuT (8. Januar 2014)

Danke hab Pc- Zusammenbau hinzugefügt waren exakt 20€, danke dir Joghurt


----------



## DeViLsCuT (21. Januar 2014)

So Hallo nochmal, ich wollte nicht extra noch nen Thread erstellen deshalb schreib ichs jetzt einfach mal hier rein.
Ich hab mir jetzt den oben erwähnten PC zusammengestellt und bestellt, ich suche allerdings jetzt noch einen guten HD Monitor.
Könnt ihr mir vielleicht irgendwas empfehlen so zwischen 21 und 25 Zoll sollte aber nicht mehr als 100 - 160 € Kosten da ich auch noch anderes zubehör wie Headset Tastatur und Maus kaufen muss 

Danke schonmal im vorraus für eure Hilfe !!!


MfG

DeViL


----------



## dande2618 (21. Januar 2014)

Und am Ende auch auf die Kühlung achten. Am besten sogar die Grafikkarten Lüfter austauschen gegen bessere. Viele bezahlen viel Geld für teure Hardware und verlieren dann ne menge wegen zu heiß. Wärme= Verlust. Ansonsten hat man ja hier schon alles geschrieben und gute Tipps gegeben.Noch ein Beispiel meine Schrott AMD x2 oc 552Mhz schafft mit einem Arctic i7 Kühler 0,1 Punkte mehr im Leistungsindex , als eine Intel I3 Cpu mit basic Lüfter.


----------



## dande2618 (21. Januar 2014)

@ DeViLsCuT   
Acer macht ganz gute in dieser Preisklasse.


----------



## svd (21. Januar 2014)

Auch ASUS Monitore bekommen durchwegs gute Bewertungen.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (21. Januar 2014)

dande2618 schrieb:


> Und am Ende auch auf die Kühlung achten. Am besten sogar die Grafikkarten Lüfter austauschen gegen bessere. Viele bezahlen viel Geld für teure Hardware und verlieren dann ne menge wegen zu heiß. Wärme= Verlust. Ansonsten hat man ja hier schon alles geschrieben und gute Tipps gegeben.Noch ein Beispiel meine Schrott AMD x2 oc 552Mhz schafft mit einem Arctic i7 Kühler 0,1 Punkte mehr im leistungsindex , als eine Intel I3 Cpu mit basic Lüfter.


 
Also, Wärme heißt nur dann Verlust, wenn die Karte oder der Prozessor auf Grund der Wärme langsamer takten müssen. Solange die Karte oder die CPU mit ihrem maximaltakt läuft, ist es egal, ob die 60 oder 80 Grad ist. Und vor allem die Grafikkartenlüfter sind sehr gut mittlerweile. Bei der cpu kann man wegen dem Lärm natürlich Einen anderen Lüfter nehmen, muss man rein wegen der leistung aber auch nicht.
Der leistungsindex ist eh für die Katz, der sagt nicht viel aus. Der ist vll hilfreich für Leute, die von Hardware absolut keine Ahnung haben.

Ich ha Einen Asus ve248h meine ich, schon seit ein oder 2 Jahren. Alles super, nur zu empfehlen. Allerdings gibt es schon neuere und ich weiß nicht, ob er genug im Preis gefallen ist.


----------



## DeViLsCuT (22. Januar 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten 
Aber ich würde mich über etwas detailierte Infos freuen wie z.b was besser is LCD oder LED? TN oder IPS?
Ich möchte ungerne durch meine fehlenden Kenntnisse einen Moinitor kaufen der zwar gut ist, aber ich für das gleiche Geld etwas besseres hätte bekommen können.

Mfg


----------



## Enisra (22. Januar 2014)

es gibt keinen Unterschied von LED und LCD
Und der Unterschied von TN zu IPS ist auch einfach, das IPS langsamer sind, aber ein richtigeres Bild machen, sprich eher interesant sind, wenn man mehr daran arbeitet und weniger daran spielt, weswegen jetzt der Aufpreis von 100€ zum gleich Großen TN
Also eher ein 27" mit TN anstatt eines 24" mit IPS


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2014)

Jo, bei TN bekommst du halt das für Spiele bessere Gerät, mit IPS das "bessere", natürlicheres Bild. Wenn man nicht grad den billigsten IPS seiner Größe nimmt, kann man aber auch bei IPS nen guten Kompromiss aus Bild und Speed bekommen, und ein solider TN hat ja auch kein "schlechtes" Bild - es wäre nur so, dass man bei einem Vergleich, wie es "korrekt" aussehen sollte, dann merken würde, dass es nicht so ganz stimmt. Und FALLS mal beruflich drauf angewiesen wäre, dass ein Mittelrot ganz klar ein Mittelrot ist und nicht vlt. ne Spur nach Weinrot geht, wäre es halt wichtig  

 Ob nun 24 oder 27, ist Geschmackssache. 27 ist schon recht mächtig, wenn man dann nur 50cm davorsitzt, und 24 sind auf keinen Fall "klein", aber manch einer will lieber das größere Display, anderen ist es egal. Bei MIR wäre kein Platz für 27, daher hab ich 24   du kannst ja mal aus ner Zeitung oder so die Monitorfläche simulieren, wie das bei Dir denn so wäre.


----------



## Enisra (22. Januar 2014)

sicher, man kann auch einen 24" mit TN nehmen, wo man so mit 160/170€ rechnen kann, aber den Vergleich mit 24/27" hab ich halt gemacht weil eben ein 27" mit TN soviel kostet wie ein 24" Gerät mit IPS-Panel 

btw.: Anstatt einer Zeitung würde ich ja ein Maßband nehmen, wie man die Kleidung nimmt


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (22. Januar 2014)

Die Zeitung oder Pappe ist besser zum vorstellen, wie es wirkt


----------



## Enisra (22. Januar 2014)

also ich fand das Ausrollen auf 63cm schon ganz beeindruckend
Außerdem macht´s halt auch viel weniger Arbeit


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> also ich fand das Ausrollen auf 63cm schon ganz beeindruckend
> Außerdem macht´s halt auch viel weniger Arbeit



Wenn du ne richtige Fläche vor Dir siehst, dann ist das halt schon vielsagender als nur ein Maßband    was man auch machen kann: per Maßband messen und in die "Ecken" des virtuellen Monitors an der Wand 4 Reisszwecken rein, dann nen Bildfaden um die Ecken führen zu einem "Rahmen"


----------

